# African pygmy hedgehog substrate/bedding..?



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

What do you keepers use for the above? From what ive read sawdust is a big no no,some wood chippings can be used and ive also read that some people just use old fleeces..?
Just after some advise on what people use 

Thanks in advance 
Neil


----------



## sherpa (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello we have two pygmy hedgehogs and we use fleece.please don't use any old stuff but you can still buy it cheap from B &m etc. Polar fleece is best you just need to wash and dry it three times so it wicks.Hope that helps


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Jellyhogs.webs.com sell fleece products for hedgehogs along with other hedgehog essentials !

Finacard can also be used, it's kind of like.. ripped up cardboard boxes, mostly used for pregnant females to build nests.

ALso, check out the forum in my sig

:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Never fails to amuse me...even to this day, years after stopping keeping hedgehogs myself...that people _still_ insist on keeping live animals on cuddly snuggly wuggly fleeces!:roll2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I keep mine on wood shavings...
And she will be 4 this autumn.
So it can't be all bad.
I also mix in shredded paper, paper towels and other bits if fabric type stuff.

My hog had babies on the above mix, both babies were healthy and happy.

I found fleece a real pain in the arse tbh... But each to their own.
:2thumb:


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

sawdust is a no (never actually ever seen sawdust for sale anyway) but wood shavings are fine... I have heard some say about dust but the same people have used megazorb which is far more dusty than wood shavings. Mine seem to like foraging around in it. You can also use finacard (as above shredded cardboard) and nothing wrong with fleece but I tried it and found it a nightmare to keep clean so stuck with the woodshavings in the end


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Have used all kinds of different beddings in the past, had no problems with any type except for one flax based bedding I used which had very fine fibres and got stuck around/between toes. Currently not keeping APH as she died in Jan aged 7. I think people worry a bit too much when it comes to substrate. Wild hedgies basically live on dirt. 

They like to dig and spend a lot of time foraging for food, or should be able to if they are not kept on a fleece. I prefer loose substrates for this reason.

Currently I have long-eared hedgehogs kept on lignocel. I will be changing this though as it's very expensive.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I keep mine in a viv with half covered in fake grass (the straight stuff thats not a hoop so nothing can get caught) and a mix of coconut husk (the dry brick you add water to to expand) and sand. She loves snuffling around in the soil/sand mix and its where she poops which makes removing it much easier.


----------

